# High Responder looking For Advice on TX in Europe



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Due to finical restrictions I'm looking into the option of having ICSI in Europe during the summer. I have so far had two cycles in the UK, one long protocol and one short. The first long one was abandoned due to  70 follicles, over stimulation and the 2nd short (100 puregon) I made it to a fresh cycle with 37 follicles but had poor embryos and none to freeze. I'm now considering tx abroad but am concerned  that being a high responder it is not possible with the extra monitoring that is required. Any info or advice on clinics who can might be able to work with a annoying high responder like me would be gratefully received. I will also be grateful for an idea of cost. 

Many thanks in advance

Julie xx


----------



## Ruby_Tuesday (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Julie,

I don't have any experience of being a high responder so apologies on that front.

I am going over to Reprofit in Czech republic beg. April for donor egg tx. (its an age thing!).  When I was looking at tx abroad, I researched quite a bit on the net looking at the clinics information, protocols etc and cross referenced with info here on the boards.  I then compiled a list of questions that I wanted answers to and email the clinics that I "shortlisted".  I was amazed at the various responses and timescales for answering.  I found that clinics in Eastern Europe were much quicker to respond and were happy to enter into a debate via email - almost like a mini consultation - but free!.  I finally decided on Reprofit but had a couple of others in mind as well.  My UK consultant has offered to support from this end in terms of scans etc and prescribed my meds.  He has been great also.

If you are able to get hold of your tx records or a report on your particular issue (is it OHSS?) perhaps you can share info with you shortlisted clinics and see what they say.  I know that there are many girls here on the boards who have IVF/ICSI abroad with their own eggs.  As you like in London, you are lucky enough to get to virtually anywhere in Europe relatively easily so travel times will be shorter.

Hope this info is of some use,

Good luck on your journey.

Warm Wishes.

Rubyxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Julie-Anne

Welcome to the abroadies thread. Most of the ladies that go abroad for treatment do so for donor eggs, however, there are some people that have treatment abroad with their own eggs and I am sure that virtually all of the clinics would be willing to treat you.

I think that the biggest issue for you would probably be your history of over stimulation which would mean that you would have have a UK clinic that would be willing to do all of the necessary monitoring, or be willing and able to be abroad for a longer length of time.

As you are having treatment with your own eggs I think it is especially important that you are in a location where you can relax. For this I would most definately recommend Ceram in Marbella. If you contact the english nurse Ruth who works there on Ruth @ceram.es she will advise you on cost and on how long you would be required to be there for.

There are of course loads of other clinics that you could choose from. I think Jimemed in Turkey is quite cheap for treatment with your own eggs. They do a package for ISCI, and a 4star hotel for 17 for £2,200. Medication is on topif that and I think they reckon £750. Istanbul is an amazing city to visit, however, it is very busy and vibrant. I personally would prefer a location where I could chill out and relax but some ladies have treatment in Instanbul with their own eggs and highly recommend it. The link to their web site is http://www.ivfturkey.com/ivfcost/.

It is a bit of a mine field when you first start looking for a clinic abroad. The best advice I can give is read through some of the threads on this board and try and work out what your priorities are in relation to what you want from the clinic (e.g. - cost, location, accessibility from your local airport, travel time).

Good luck

love
Helen
x
http://www.ivfturkey.com/ivfcost/

/links


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Helen & Ruby,

Many thanks for the info which is much appreciated. It is rather a daunting decision but I will put all your tips and ideas to good use  

Julie xx


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Julie

I'm in the same position - currently on 2ww from our second cycle of ICSI (30 follicles from Puregon 50).  We nearly had to abandon the cycle but finally got to go ahead though I had to coast with no meds for 5 days.  We only got two embryos and have finger, toes etc crossed for a BFP.  If it doesn't work I'm thinking about trying a clinic in Bulgaria where we've got a house.  If I don't get good news next week I'll email them and see what they suggest.  If they suggest anyhting useful I'll let you know.

Daisy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Daisy

Thanks for your message Hun and sending you lots of positive vibes for a BFP      2ww is hard isn't it! I know its what everyone says but it only takes one so I really hope it will work for you. Were you on a short protocol? I'm glad you got to ec /et as my first cycle was abandoned which I strangely found as hard as my recent early mc. Were you ever prescribed metformin? I would love more info if you get any and once again good luck   

julie xx


----------

